# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cost per m 2 for tiling

## Alice Norton

Can anyone give me a general price per m 2 for tiling rates
 I have just got a quote to tile a bathroom and toilet with 300 x 300 tiles. By their measure it is 16m2
I will supply the tiles, remove the old shower tray and have a hob built, waterproofed and a totally cleared ready to lay surface.
They will supply all labour, grout, silicon etc
This is a unit and I have already done the unit next door.
The tiler charged me $1000 to do the other unit - this new unit the quote is $1600 plus GST so $100 m2 laying cost ?
Am I being had????
They did a great job and have done great work on other jobs for me but I fear they are now pricing themselves out of a job  :Frown: 
Any advise
Many Thanks

----------


## EricTam

Assuming the bathrooms are the same size, why don't just ask them what is the reason they charge extra $600 for the same size bathroom? If they give you a crappy answer, they don't want your business. BTW, Pricing can be different mainly because of the tile size. Try trade connect so you can get few more tradies to give you quote. It is a free service.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The going rate is around $40.00 per m2

----------


## heavytrevy

$1600 plus gst is the real price.
Bathroom plus toilet is 3 days labour only.
$550x 3 plus gst.
good luck finding a tiler that will work for meterage rate doing 16m in a bathroom and toilet. 
The $40 m2 quoted above only applies to floor or larger meterage in a bathroom, say over 30m.
Small jobs like urs are quoted day rate or hourly. 
Id say u got lucky getting the first one so cheap. 
Trev

----------

